# Peavey Sheffield Speakers diffrence?



## Ostia Man (Oct 24, 2011)

I see there are a few different sheffield speakes...
what are the difference between them? 
I know 6505 has the 1200 on them, and some combos has 1230.


----------



## Ostia Man (Oct 25, 2011)

nothing?
how would you compare a sheffield to a celestion (v30,gt75,c90)??


----------



## beneharris (Oct 25, 2011)

i dont know what the differences are between the two, but i had one in my 6505+ combo, and i didn't like it a lot.

it sounded really flat, and fuzzy compared to a V30. didn't have very much definition either.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 25, 2011)

Personally, I think they are crap all around. Nothing but mid end mud. Maybe I got some bad ones. 

I use emminence now FWIW.


----------



## pathos45 (Oct 25, 2011)

ive had 2 6505 cabs and both cabs got new speakers, the sheffields were OKAY at the best, picked up texas heats and swamp thangs and they killed the sheffields in every way possible


----------



## JeffHenneman (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a peavey cabinet,not sure the model, ms100?, that has sheffield speakers and it kicks major ass. The 5150 cab i tried sounded like mud and fuzz. So I know where the hate for the sheffields comes from, but the cab I have is awesome.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe the Sheffield 1200's are copies of Celestion 25 Greenbacks. Or at least the ones EVH used to have in his cabs back in the day.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 26, 2011)

My other guitarist got a Peavey 6505 4x12, while I own a Peavey Triple XXX. Both cabs sounds nothing like eachother. The 6505 are loaded with Sheffield 6505 (Peavey :: Sheffield® 6505® 16 Ohm), wich sounded muddy as hell combined to her 3120 head. The Triple XXX is loaded with Sheffield (guess wich?) Triple XXX (http://peavey.com/products/speakers.../106874/Sheffield&reg;TripleXXX&reg;16Ohm.cfm), wich were really brighter and sounded good both with my Engl Thunder 50 and her Peavey 3120. As we are both short on cash and can't put money on a better cab, we mixed both cab with 2 of each speakers, wich sound now better than the stock 6505, and give a good low punch to the Triple XXX.

So, the Sheffield 6505 sounds muddy, dunno with what I would compare it
The Sheffield Triple XXX are meant to sounds a little like Celestion V30s (not nearly as good, but still similar).

Hope that helps!


----------

